# Telefonleitung zu alt für schnelleres Internet?



## L99P (22. August 2008)

Hallo 

Also momentan gurke ich hier mit ner 2MBit-Leitung von Arcor durch die Gegend, habe damit eigentlich auch keine Probleme, jedoch hätte ich gerne eine schnellere Leitung. Nur die von Arcor meinten, dass unsere Leitungen zu alt für schnelleres Internet wären. Im Prinzip kann das schon stimmen, denn unser Haus ist fast 50 Jahre alt, jedoch wollte ich mir von etwas kompetenteren Menschen einen Rat einholen. Können die Leitungen im Haus zu alt für zB DSL6000 sein?

MfG L99P


----------



## Frezl (22. August 2008)

Die Leitung zu alt? Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Vll ists aber so, dass die Technik, die zu deinem Haus führt (Verteiler, etc.), nichts schnelleres packt. So könnte ichs mir erklären. Aber ich bin auch kein Experte...

Wie sind denn deine Nachbarn unterwegs?

Gruß, Fred


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Primär entscheidend für die Geschwindigkeit sind Leitungsqualität ( Material, Alter ), Leitungsdurchschnitt und Entfernung zum nächsten Verteiler.

Komponenten, die zwischengesetzt sind -Hausverteilung oder weitere Telefondosen- werden das Ergebnis auch beeinflussen.

Also kann es sehr wohl so sein wie es Dir gesagt wurde.

UND: Beim normalen Surfen wirst Du den Sprung auf ne 10 oder sogar 16MBit kaum merken, denn 256kB/Sekunde reichen allemal aus, um eine Seite sofort aufzubauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. August 2008)

Das Alter an sich spielt wirklich keinerlei Rolle. Nur gab es eben Zeiten in denen um zu sparen dünnere Kupferkabel benutzt wurden. Das ist besonders in den neuen Bundesländern in denen nach der Wende vielerorts schnell neue Kabel gelegt wurden. Durch diese mindere Kabelquallität und einen hohen Abstand zum Backbone sind eben nur begrenzte Geschwindigkeiten möglich.


----------



## chmee (22. August 2008)

Bei 50 Jahre alten Leitungen spielt das sehr wohl eine Rolle, verbunden mit dem Leitungsalter ist nämlich auch das Alter des Hauses. Bei Rissen oder ähnlichen Korrosionen leiden auch Leitungen (physikalischer Zug). Und wenn Kupfer erstmal frei liegt, dann greift auch dort die Luft oder Wasser an und führt zu Oxidation. Bei den dünnen Leitungen ist dann auch mit niedrigeren Querschnitten, somit höheren Widerständen zu rechnen.

mfg chmee


----------

